# 1700 year old wool sweater found in melting glacier



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 1, 2013)

View attachment 2374A woven tunic has been found in the Norwegian mountain glacier that is thought to be over 1700 years old. As the snow is melting from the mountain tops, things are coming to light that have never been found there before, due to the deep snowpack.
The tunic is woven of a dark colored material that seems to be  lambs wool, and has been patched several times.
This ancient breed of sheep is called the Soay sheep, and is the right color to have produced the wool that the tunic was woven from.

"The Lendbreen tunic is a first glimpse of the kind of warm clothing used by hunters frequenting the ice patches of Scandinavia in pursuit of reindeer,” Dr. Marianne Vedeler, a researcher who analyzed the tunic told the BBC. “It had no buttons or fastenings, but was simply drawn over the head like a sweater.”
Pictures of the tunic are in the article:

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=711&sid=26653793


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2013)

Interesting, thanks for posting!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 2, 2013)

Does that mean that the glacier was that low all those years ago, towards the end of the Roman Warm Period?   

Food for thought ..... 
NLACGB.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 2, 2013)

You still peddling the climate con bike DB?  She said hopefully?



Are you implying perchance that climate has changed in past aeons, variously and often,  before power companies ever could have caused it and taxes could have stopped it??  Surely not.....  



As a matter of fact I was wondering why he'd  be up there in that inhospitable place,  that has been _frozen in for so long_ and just now melting again in something as flimsy as a sweater?  We're also given to wonder if it was taken off because he got too hot??  Huh?  Must have been a lot warmer then than now?  Ask Al Gore, he'd know about such stuff... yerk yerk.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 2, 2013)

Great story, thanks for sharing.  I learn the most interesting things on this board.


----------



## Old Hipster (Sep 2, 2013)

Well I wondered where I left that.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 2, 2013)

Did it shrink?


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 2, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Did it shrink?



:lofl:


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 3, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> Well I wondered where I left that.




:lofl::lofl::lofl:


----------

